# Help? what kind of fish is this? Rock Bass?



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

My Buddy caught this fish, Gave him a good fight.
Had the mouth of a large mouth but the body of a football?
Very agressive.
I think its a Rock bass
So iam asking the experts out there.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## gator bait (Jan 26, 2010)

its called a war mouth


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Here are the pics.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

cant get the pics to up load?
How can i get the pics smaller?
Any help is welcomed.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Post them in photobucket or imageshack and then link


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Wondered what happened--been waiting to see the pics. If you don't have online photo storage/sharing set up, most photo-editing software can resize a photo for emailing, which is about the size you want. Go for around 50 Kb or a bit more as a *.jpg and save the resized image to your desktop for easy uploading to here.

andesangler


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

use this site to make your pics smaller
http://www.shrinkpictures.com/


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Image Shack. When you upload them make sure you select resize and there is one selection for forums and it resizes to what 90% of the forums use for size limitations.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Description sounds like a warmouth or green sunfish.


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

You said it gave you a good fight? If so it's not a rock bass. As StriperFreak would say you "ski" them in, no fight in them.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

multi species angler said:


> Description sounds like a warmouth or green sunfish.



This was my thought, too. We often catch green sunfish in Alum, and they fight like a midget freight train. Warmouth are similar fighters, but we see fewer of them.

andesangler


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Pick one of the three. Lol its gotta be in that range of fish.


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

According to the DNR species id page, rock bass and warmouth are very similar. One easily identifiable difference being, a rock bass has 6 spines in its anal fin and a warmouth has 3.


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks like a warmouth to me. Those things hit a bait hard, and have a large appetite for big baits. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warmouth


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

1 key question. Where was it caught?

I would say Warmouth here is a pretty clear picture of a rockbass...


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry guys those are not actual pictures of the fish in question. I was using those pictures as reference for dnavarroj to look at.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

this species of fish .... in the book of fish as written by the great author Ripley... is known as...

fishius sammiches... normally found hiding in between 2 pieces of bread... lettuce, tomato... and a bit of onion.....

here's a couple of sites that may help...

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...Index/warmouthsunfish/tabid/6782/Default.aspx


http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/war/


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Caught at Alum,By the dam.
Dam pics
life in hell. Im gonna download them to flicker.i think i know how.


----------



## fishingfreak (Jul 24, 2008)

rockbass allways have the red eyes...warmouth dont


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

alum by the dam, probably a big green sunfish


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

riverKing said:


> alum by the dam, probably a big green sunfish


Are these as tasty as bluegill? Sounds like the makins of a nice sammich.


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

Here is an easy way to resize your pictures. 
On your computer open the file in Paint 
Click Image from the menu
then select Stretch/Skew...
In the Stretch section make Horizontal and Vertical each 50% and click OK
Repeat if necessary to keep reducing size
Then save the file with a different name if you want to keep the original as is.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

If someone will send me there email, Ill send the dang pics to them. I m done trying to resize the dang pic!


----------



## cptn_janks (May 30, 2010)

go to www.tinypic.com you dont have to register or anything, just upload your pic, and it gives you the link code to post here. im pretty sure it resizes it for you as well.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

heres the pics yahoooooo.
Now what kind of fish is it?


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Corner of jaw and lines of spots on sides indicate rock bass. Also, top photo seems to show red in the eye. No lines on the cheek. Spot under eye is missing, or faded like most of its coloration. Too bad the anal fin isn't spread--6 spines instead of 3 there would clinch it.

andesangler


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like a Rock Bass to me


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Catman63 said:


> Looks like a Rock Bass to me


I would agree as well.


----------

